# Lochs and Glens North - Report



## Danny (5 Sep 2008)

My son and I did this ride from Glasgow to Inverness over 4.5 days in August. This is a 216 mile Sustrans route which mostly follows scenic minor roads, but also has some long off road sections which keep you away from busy trunk roads. Overall it was a beautiful route which I would happily recommend to anyone. 

*Day 1: **Glasgow** to Drymen near **Loch Lomond** (30 miles)*
Travelled up to Glasgow by train in the morning. From the centre of Glasgow there is a relatively easy and flat route out along the Clyde, a canal, and the river Levan. 

*Day 2: Drymen to Killin (48 miles)*
This was the hardest day as there was a lot of steep hill climbing, and quite a difficult off road section through the Achray forest. This was the only section of the whole 216 mile route that was not really suitable for touring bikes, but only lasted for a few miles and did avoid a major A-road. Once you emerged from the forest you then went along a beautiful path along Loch Venachar.







Suffered a major ambush by midgies when we stopped fix a puncture, but our Avon Skin So Soft kept them at bay long enough sort out the problem.

*Day 3: Killin to Pitlochry (38 miles)*
Beautiful run along Loch Tay and the Tay Valley on quiet roads. Fantastic cycling!













*Day 4: Pitlochry to Newtonmore (40 miles)*
We were a bit worried about this section as it takes you over the Drumochter Pass and is described in the guide as “a relentless and exposed climb”. 






In practice it actually went along a well graded and well surfaced cycle track and was not nearly as difficult as we expected.







*Day 5: Newtonmore to **Inverness** (60 miles)*
A long, mostly downhill, run into Inverness though beautiful countryside.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2008)

Nice report, and good pictures! 

Looks like you were lucky with the weather.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (5 Sep 2008)

I have never been to Scotland...looks like I've been missing out big time.!


----------



## longers (5 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I have never been to Scotland...looks like I've been missing out big time.!



You have!


Looks like a good trip Danny  Where next?


----------



## Danny (5 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Nice report, and good pictures!
> 
> Looks like you were lucky with the weather.


We had quite a few downpours - I just didn't stop to take pictures during them 

But on the whole, the weather we had in Scotland was much better than it was down in England at the same time.


----------



## Danny (5 Sep 2008)

longers said:


> Looks like a good trip Danny  Where next?


I quite fancy Route 78 which goes through Oban, Fort William, and the Great Glen - but that will probably have to wait until next year.

In the meantime I'll probably settle for some long weekends in the Dales.

Danny


----------



## Noodley (5 Sep 2008)

Dannyg said:


> But on the whole, the weather we had in Scotland was much better than it was down in England at the same time.




It always is, we just don;t let on to you lot 

Good pics BTW, I a well acquainted with many of the roads  Perthshire is an especially fantastic place to cycle.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Sep 2008)

Looks stunning...great photos!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## melliff (6 Sep 2008)

My partner and I did this route over 7 days in the first week of May and we thoroughly enjoyed it - highly recommended. We too found the Drumochter Pass not as difficult as we had expected. For us, the hardest part of the route was the road along the south shore of Loch Tay - a very hilly road with many steep ups and fewer (or so it seemed) downs. And it was not helped by discovering that the hotel at Ardeonaig, at which we were hoping to have lunch, was closed for refurbishment so we had to do another 8 miles of ups and downs before we could have something to eat and drink.
We were very fortunate to have glorious weather for most of the trip. It was probably the best week of the Summer.


----------



## John Ponting (6 Sep 2008)

First "discovered" the central highlands in 1976 when we stayed near Blair Atholl and I played several round of golf on the pleasant local 9-hole and a couple of rounds at Pitlochry.

Been going back every few years since although never yet by cycle - motorbike for some years and the hood down MGing for the last 6 years.

Drumochter is one of those places that everybody should experience no matter what means of transport. Also a MUST is Glencoe - try to catch it each season, sunny, dark, dry, wet as it is different and magical every time.

How about Cock Bridge through Tomintoul (not forgetting a coffee and cake stop at Lecht ski station) to Granton ?

Damn - I can't get up there again until mid 2009.


----------



## Noodley (6 Sep 2008)

John Ponting said:


> How about Cock Bridge through Tomintoul (not forgetting a coffee and cake stop at Lecht ski station) to Granton ?



Great cycling country.

But don't rely on the ski station being open. I have cycled the Lecht at least half a dozen times this year and it has been deserted. Likewise with Glenshee ski station (although it was open once when I went past.)

Angus Glens are well worth a visit, although you're likely to meet me which would might put you off  Glen Clova Hotel is very good for food and refreshments.


----------



## John Ponting (6 Sep 2008)

Some friends lived just south of Pitlochry between Edradour distillery and General Wades Millitary Road. Excellent road from the distillery to join the A924 north of Moulin and then over the top and round to Bridge of Cally and on to lunch at Blackwater Inn near Blairgowrie. Last time we went 'Texas Tom' and the Inn was boaded over. Did it reopen ?


----------



## John Ponting (6 Sep 2008)

dannyg - sorry to hijack but your report and pics were so good that they got me (sitting here) reminising (and thinking of all the things I'm missing).


----------



## Noodley (6 Sep 2008)

John Ponting said:


> Did it reopen ?



No. Still as boarded up as when you last visited.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> No. Still as boarded up as *when you last visited*.



I've never been there!


----------



## Scoosh (12 Sep 2008)

melliff said:


> And it was not helped by discovering that *the hotel at Ardeonaig*, at which we were hoping to have lunch, was closed for refurbishment so we had to do another 8 miles of ups and downs before we could have something to eat and drink.


I can report that the hotel re-opened at the beginning of July and has amazing food . Mrs scoosh and I had a weekend there late July and had a couple of the best meals we have ever had (and we've eaten quite a few in our time ).

The area around Pitlochry, particularly the roads round Lochs Tummel and Rannoch, on to Schiehallion, Aberfeldy and back to Pitlochry is the route for the Etape Caledonia, the UK's only closed roads Sportive, to be held on 17 May 2009. It's not a race, so maybe a good warmup/ fitness check/ training aid/ motivator for the dark winter months (which seem to have started already ). I had entered for it this year but injury kept me out


----------



## Scoosh (12 Sep 2008)

Great report too and I'm beginning to get the bug for touring .......

Now, what do I need:
- bike, tent, cooking stuff, ............


----------



## inaperfectworld (20 Oct 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I have never been to Scotland...looks like I've been missing out big time.!


yes you're missing out: lot of quiet roads, feels very remote in parts,climbs are not too steep (they twist about more so are longer), wonderful scenery, and one reason i like going is that the food is very good, lots of local produce. pack waterproofs thouigh and anti midge stuff if you're going to highlands


----------



## Pongunagu (20 Oct 2008)

Fantastic - great to see pictures of home! Love the shot of the heather and the lonesome pine...

Hoping to get back up to Braemar area in May next year. Your photos have made me want to start fiddling with the bike again!


----------



## Kirstie (22 Oct 2008)

The Drumochter pass sucks! Perhaps, though, it was the howling northerly we rode it in, the p*nct*re I got at the top, and the previous 11 days of relentless cycling which took the edge off it! The cycle track was rubbish: the constant up and down of it to and from the road meant you couldn't get into a rhythm over the 14 odd miles of climbing, and the cindery and loose gravel meant you couldn't work up much speed. I was a wreck by the time i got to Kingussie!

Here I am looking moderately happy at the top of it. I was mighty p*ssed off, and covered in crap by the time I got to the bottom!

http://images.fotopic.net/?iid=yugrve&outx=1024&quality=70

Having said that, because of the altruist that I am, I am so glad that you all seemed to enjoy it so much. Why and how I will never know


----------



## Danny (24 Oct 2008)

Jeez Kirstie - you clearly had a bad time going over Drumochter. 

I thought the cinder track was quite good as far as cinder tracks go, or to put it another way I've been on far worse. At least it was quite gently graded so it was far less of a slog than I expected.

And the views once you got to the top were great.


----------



## I love my Trek 6000 (14 Dec 2008)

Hi Dannyg,

Just seeing your pictures has got my itching to go to Scotland! I am thinking of going there next year and cycling the NCN from Carlisle to Inverness then to Fort William. I think I'll be going alone (many people say I'll go with you then blow it out). I reckon you enjoyed yourself?


----------



## macthebike (30 Dec 2008)

hello Dannyg, Sounds like I could do it alright on a road bike, but is the Achray Forest bit really rough ? Maybe I should put on wider tyres ....like 32 mms ?
Nice report,Macthebike


----------



## Riding in Circles (30 Dec 2008)

Danny, what was so bad about the early off road section? I have been thinking of doing that route on a trike next year so am interested to hear about any dodgy bits.


----------



## Danny (30 Dec 2008)

macthebike said:


> hello Dannyg, Sounds like I could do it alright on a road bike, but is the Achray Forest bit really rough ? Maybe I should put on wider tyres ....like 32 mms ?
> Nice report,Macthebike


Part of the Achray Forest section is a rutted and rocky forest track which looked like it was used to provide access to large forestry vehicles. To be honest I am not sure if 32mm tyres would make it much better. The poor quality section is not that long (maybe a mile or two), and what made it much worse for us is that we had taken a wrong turning just before reaching that section, and it took us nearly an hour to get back on track. 

To avoid doing what we did, bear to the small waterfall you see when you get to the bottom of the first major decent in the forest, rather than left as we did. I think you go over a small bridge to keep on the right track, and this has a very small NCN sign on it (which we missed at first).

A lot of the forest route was very nice, and there are some stunning views when you eventually emerge. Worse case scenario is that you might need to push you bike for about 20 minutes, so in the scheme of things it was not a major problem.


----------



## Danny (30 Dec 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Danny, what was so bad about the early off road section? I have been thinking of doing that route on a trike next year so am interested to hear about any dodgy bits.


I'll have a think about this and give you a considered response tomorrow.


----------



## mike1026 (31 Dec 2008)

Enjoyed the pictures and report.
Was the Sustrans signing complete?
Where did you stay?


----------



## Danny (31 Dec 2008)

Dannyg said:


> I'll have a think about this and give you a considered response tomorrow.


Considered response....

Personally I would be wary about doing this on a trike - though this may partly because the only adult trike I have ever ridden was a very heavy and cumbersome old thing with just three gears.

Potential pitfalls of doing the route on a trike would be:


From memory a few of the off road sections have barriers where they meet roads. The barriers will allow a bike through easily enough, but it may not be wide enough for a trike. However you should be able to hoist the trike over where necessary.
Once you've come out of Glasgow you follow a toe path for quite a way. It's probably just wide enough for a trike but you are not going to have much spare room.
You would definitely struggle with a trike in some of the Achray forest section, and would almost certainly have to push it for a mile or two.
Once you get past Loch Lomond all the on-road sections are fairly hilly, and there were a number of very steep climbs. I found it pretty challenging in places on a tourer with very low gears - i.e. I had to get off an push the bike up a hill more than once - and I suspect a trike will be even harder work.
Bottom line is that it is not impossible to do on a trike, but it could be hard work. I guess it partly depends on how light weight and well geared your trike is.


----------



## Danny (31 Dec 2008)

mike1026 said:


> Enjoyed the pictures and report.
> Was the Sustrans signing complete?
> Where did you stay?


1. The Sustrans signing was pretty much complete, though occasionally the signs were small and hard to spot. In Aviemore where we actually missed a left turn and ended up cycling onto a very exclusive looking golf course. We eventually realised we had gone wrong when we started getting nasty looks from the punters, and fearing that tresspassing on a golf course could be a capital offence (or worse) in Scotland we beat a hasty retreat.

2. Originally we had planned to stay in family rooms in youth hostels along the route, but these were booked up way in advance in August. In the end we stayed in B&Bs along the way. The majority of these were very cycle friendly, but one (in Drymen) was a complete disaster. The ones I would particularly recommend are:

Killin - The Barn
Pitlochry - Craigroyston House
Newtonmore - Creag Meagaidh 

I would particularly recommend staying at Creag Meagaidh. Ali and Geoff who run the B&B are a really lovely couple, and are both keen walkers and fell runners who are hugely knowledgeable about the area.


----------



## macthebike (1 Jan 2009)

*lochs and glens*

Hello Dannyg, Nice report. Would you say this route is ok for a road bike of the audax type ? Maybe I need to put some wider tyres on. Is Achray forest suitable for such a bike? Cheers


----------



## Danny (2 Jan 2009)

macthebike said:


> Hello Dannyg, Nice report. Would you say this route is ok for a road bike of the audax type ? Maybe I need to put some wider tyres on. Is Achray forest suitable for such a bike? Cheers


It's definitely suitable for an audax bike. My tourer had 28mm tyres, but you could probably ride the whole route on 23mm or 25mm tyres - particularly if you weren't carrying a big load.

I hope I haven't given the impression that the Ahcray forest is some kind of impenetrable primordial obstacle. It's just a managed pine planation with a big access road running through it which is quite bumpy and rutted in places, but basically not much different to forestry commission tracks in England.

There also a big visitor centre in the middle which has a nice looking cafe, a viewpoint for birds, and a fantastic looking cable runway system. As we were running a bit behind schedule we didn't stop there, but it would be a really good place to have a break.


----------



## macthebike (6 Jan 2009)

*Achray Forest*

Thanks, Dannyg. Will take your route tips with me.


----------



## rualexander (9 Mar 2010)

If you don't want to go through the Achray forest section just go on the road over the Duke's Pass, it's a fantastic scenic road and not usually busy. You can rejoin the forest either at the top of the pass to avoid the uphill forest sections (worth avoiding I'd say), or at Brig o' Turk (where there is a tearoom) to go along the track alongside Loch Venachar. Or just stay on the road to Callander and call in at the Harbour cafe on the shore of Loch Venachar which is good.


----------

